

Khan Academy Lite - aronasorman
http://bjk5.com/post/101915851596/ka-lite

======
jamalex
Thanks for the very sweet blog post, Kamens!

We would love to answer any questions about KA Lite or Learning Equality, and
where we're headed. I'll be on a plane for the next few hours, but others on
the team can chime in and I can respond a bit later as well.

Also, note that we're hiring! We're building a scrappy team of passionate,
dedicated devs down in San Diego:
[https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/](https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/)

------
AjithAntony
KA Lite is great. I was working on an educational computer lab in a prison,
and it was moderately easy to deploy on our Windows Multipoint server.
Unfortunately we had to delete it becuase there was too much video content for
the prison administration to screen and approve. FWIW, we also had to delete
the offline wikipedia (kiwix) for the similar reasons.

~~~
comrh
Approve for what out of curiosity? I'm sure they don't expect a how-to on
making a shiv half way through a KA video.

~~~
jamalex
We did hear a story in Idaho where they walked in on prisoners watching a Khan
Academy video about building a motor
([https://www.khanacademy.org/science/discoveries-
projects/dis...](https://www.khanacademy.org/science/discoveries-
projects/discoveries/electric_motor/v/build-your-own-motor)). Since motors are
contraband (see
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Edc37hoSD7Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Edc37hoSD7Y)),
they had to remove the video.

------
sp332
You can install KA Lite and other educational packages on a LibraryBox, which
is basically a router with a web server on it.
[http://www.hackersforcharity.org/librarybox/](http://www.hackersforcharity.org/librarybox/)

~~~
jamalex
Cool! Yep, you can install it on anything that runs Python (it's all written
in pure Python, with no libraries that have binary dependencies). We run it on
Raspberry Pi's, netbooks, server racks, Sandisk Connect hotspot devices, old
Pentium III's, and now (thanks to python-for-android) even standalone on
Android devices (which should be released soon). We want to support any old,
existing hardware, as well as the cheapest stuff available off the shelf
today.

------
q4
Thanks a bunch!

